# Pretty Penny (4 year old Podenco)



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty Penny (4 year old Podenco)

Penny is a stunning beautiful podenco.

She is very friendly and affectionate and wants nothing more than to be loved! She can be a little timid at first and it may take her a while to adjust to new situations. She will need a little time & patience but she really loves a fuss being made!

She is fantastic with other dogs, children and cats and she adapts very well to most situations. She is a fun and energetic girl and whoever is lucky to adopt this gorgeous girl will need to understand that she will need a very secure garden, happy to work on recall & an understanding of the breed.

Penny, like most Podencos was sadly found wandering the Spanish campo in a terrible state her foster mum took her in and brought her back to health where she has been ever since. She really needs a home she can call her own where she will be the center of attention!










Please fill out our online pre-adoption form if you think you can give this lovely girl her forever home: SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Adoption Form or contact [email protected] for more info.

Please visit our website at SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub:
oh my, she is adorable... if only....


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

She is beautiful...just love her ears...sure she won't be waiting long for a home....:nonod:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Goodness me, what a lovely sounding and looking girl!


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Penny is a little gem!! She truly is such a lovely girl, so gentle, affectionate, playful and very very special. She weighs about 10Kg and is a Podenco Andaluz.

Penny had been chained up most of her life and has had no time in a home environment and always lived outside. Since arriving in the UK and being in her foster home she has been such an angel. Clean in the house, great with the other dogs will play if they want to! Very gentle with people but loves a cuddle. Great in the car, and good on her on-lead walks. She is very interested in everything going on outside during her walks, and she would either need to be an on-lead dog with a secure garden to run in or with someone who would be happy to put in the time and work on her recall. Someone with previous sight-hound experience would be ideal.

She is such a sweet little girl - weighing just 10Kg, she really has so much to give the right home and we cant wait to see her blossom. It is amazing to see how well she is coping after all she has been through.

Podencos are very common dogs out in Spain, commonly used for hunting, and treated terribly. However they make wonderful pets, and are loving and sweet natured full of personality. They love their home comforts and of-course also enjoy there walks. She is neutered, vaccinated. micro-chipped and has a PET Passport.

Please do get in touch if you can offer Penny the home she deserves, Penny is fostered in North Lincolnshire

Please fill out our application form online: http://www.sos-animals.org.uk/Adoption-Form(2095965).htm

More pics of pretty Penny ...








Please fill out our online pre-adoption form if you think you can give this lovely girl her forever home: http://www.sos-animals.org.uk/Adoption-Form(2095965).htm or contact [email protected] for more info.

Please visit our website at www.sos-animals.org.uk for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful Penny is still looking for her forever home  She is such a loving,gentle,stunning girl and really easy going too, great with other dogs & cats! Please do get in touch if you can offer this special girl a forever home.
































































Please fill out our online pre-adoption form if you think you can give this lovely girl her forever home: SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Adoption Form or contact [email protected] for more info.

Please visit our website at SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

New pictures of beautiful Penny :q18:


----------



## YoshiLea (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful girl 

L x


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Penny is still available for adoption.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Penny has now found a forever home!


----------

